# [Risolto] Non trovo la pagina relativa alle USE

## ciro64

Ciao; scusate il disturbo;

https://www.gentoo.org/support/use-flags/

non è più l'indirizzo corretto; ce n'è per caso uno nuovo ?

Grazie e scusate.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No e' corretto e io la vedo.

Ne scorsi giorni il db del sito ha avuto qualche problema, forse era quello.

----------

## ciro64

Uhm con me non va  :Neutral: 

Indagherò un po' di più.....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Uhm con me non va 
> 
> Indagherò un po' di più.....

 

Da qualche errore la pagina? Il comando curl -I https://www.gentoo.org/support/use-flags/ cosa ritorna?

----------

## ciro64

```

sandro@ci74771ht ~ $  curl -I https://www.gentoo.org/support/use-flags/ cosa ritorna?

curl: (7) Couldn't connect to server

HTTP/1.1 302 Moved Temporarily

Server: nginx

Date: Sat, 30 Sep 2017 17:43:49 GMT

Content-Type: text/html

Content-Length: 154

Location: http://ricerca.wind.it/?missingurl=cosa

HTTP/1.1 302 Moved Temporarily

Server: nginx

Date: Sat, 30 Sep 2017 17:43:49 GMT

Content-Type: text/html

Content-Length: 154

Location: http://ricerca.wind.it/?missingurl=ritorna

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il comando e' senza "cosa ritorna?"

```
$ curl -I https://www.gentoo.org/support/use-flags/
```

----------

## ciro64

Oh ... che figura da chiodi ..... ho fatto un copincolla usando il tasto centrale del mouse  e non mi son reso conto di aver selezionato anche quello che non c'entrava ...  :Neutral: 

```

ci74771ht ~ # curl -I https://www.gentoo.org/support/use-flags/

curl: (7) Couldn't connect to server

ci74771ht ~ #

```

----------

## ciro64

Scusate doppio post;

Ho provato sia su *too che su "finestre"; nulla da fare.

anche bugs.gentoo.org non va.

Penso che qui ci sia qualche problema di infostrada ;

Proverò appena posso a contattare un consulente _'

----------

## ciro64

E scusate pure il triplo post;

ho provato adesso a connettermi con lo smartphone usando non il wi-fi di casa ma usando il piano dati.

Beh anche con esso ho il problema di accesso.

Mi aspettavo di ottenere un responso positivo quindi restringere la "rosa dei sospetti" alla configurazione del router;

Invece anche usando ripeto dati del cell .... ottengo errori.

Bah non so che fare .....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a cambiare il dns server in /etc/resolv.conf con quello di OpenDNS

```
nameserver 208.67.220.220 
```

EDIT: riesci a risolvere il nome in ip? (ping www.gentoo.org)

----------

## ciro64

Innanzitutto scusa il ritardo della risposta , ma ho avuto 3 giorni ko a letto con una forma pseudo-influenzale  :Neutral:  ..... Comunque:

Ho provato a modificare /etc/resolv.conf come gentilmente da te indicato;

Però ... come "starto NetworkManager" subito /etc/resolv.conf viene tipristinato a:

```

nameserver 192.168.1.1

```

forse devo forzare l'impossibilità di riscrittura usando il comando chattr ?

(non ricordo se + o - ......  :Neutral: 

Oppure escludere NetworkManager e provare con dhcpcd (con connessione LAN anziche wi-fi) ?

comunque con il resolv.conf impostato su 192.168.1.1 facendo ping gentoo.org 

```

ci74771ht ~ # ping -c 5 gentoo.org

PING gentoo.org (89.16.167.134) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_seq=1 ttl=48 time=49.9 ms

64 bytes from gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_seq=2 ttl=48 time=50.1 ms

64 bytes from gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_seq=3 ttl=48 time=51.2 ms

64 bytes from gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_seq=4 ttl=48 time=52.1 ms

64 bytes from gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_seq=5 ttl=48 time=49.6 ms

--- gentoo.org ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4005ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 49.698/50.616/52.106/0.920 ms

```

mumble ... mumble ...

Comunque grazie 10000 per l'interessamento ed i consigli  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> comunque con il resolv.conf impostato su 192.168.1.1 facendo ping gentoo.org 
> 
> ```
> 
> ci74771ht ~ # ping -c 5 gentoo.org
> ...

 

Quindi lascia stare il resolv.conf visto che il dns funziona.

----------

## ciro64

Ho lo smartphone con wind e riesce ad a ccedere al sito.

La linea "fissa con adsl Infostrada) continua a darmi errori.

Proverò a contattare l'assistenza per capire cosa diavolo non funzia ..... _'

----------

## ciro64

Mah ... la situazione è "astrusa".

§Ho contattato Infostrada e mi han fatto ripetere la procedura per configurare router.

io sono in dual boot con "finestre" (che tengo per vedere di "nascosto" l'effetto che fa).

Allora su "Finestre" , con edge riesco a visualizzare le pagine non visibili sia con chromium o firefox  :Surprised: 

Su Gentoo non c'è edge.

Comunque per qualcuno magari questo resoconto può essere interessante per circoscrivere e debellare il problema.

Purtroppo da solo .... non sono all'altezza ... non so più cosa pensare  :Neutral: 

nel fratttempo continuo ad indagare .....  :Neutral: 

----------

## ciro64

Ok.... seguendo il consiglio di un operatore wind ho modificato il mio resolv.conf da 192.168.1.1 a 8.8.8.8 (e provando funziona anche il 8.8.4.4.

Comunque ho dovuto usare per forza :

```

# chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf

```

Altrimenti NetworkManager mi reimposta il nameserver a 192.168.1.1

Eventualmente solo una piccola domanda: avendo modificato questo parametro, ci possono essere effetti "collaterali" ? (perdonatemi ma con le reti sono una chiavica ..... io uso un semplice PC Desktop).

Grazie comunque per tutto e per l'eventuale delucidazione alla mia domanda finale  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Comunque ho dovuto usare per forza :
> 
> ```
> 
> # chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
> ...

 

Meglio che usi il pannello di networkmanager per impostarelo (vedi qui).

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Eventualmente solo una piccola domanda: avendo modificato questo parametro, ci possono essere effetti "collaterali" ? (perdonatemi ma con le reti sono una chiavica ..... io uso un semplice PC Desktop).

 

Cambiare il dns non dovrebbe essere un problema e' solo quello che risolve i nomi dei nodi della rete in indirizzi IP e viceversa. 

8.8.8.8 e' quello di google, ma se non ti fidi puoi usare anche quelli di openDNS

EDIT: comunque non riesco a capire come quella modifica risolva il tuo problema visto che con ping abbiamo visto che l'indirizzo host viene tramutato in IP

----------

## ciro64

Ok ... grazie dei tuoi "preziosi" consigli  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Ho optato per OpenDNS ..... bah sarà forse solo suggestione ma mi sembra più rapido. può essere ? o è "un abbaglio" ?

Comunque Grazie 10000000 per le info e ....

Buon tutto  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Ho optato per OpenDNS ..... bah sarà forse solo suggestione ma mi sembra più rapido. può essere ? o è "un abbaglio" ?

 

Ma non saprei, mai fatto test in questo senso.

----------

## sabayonino

un semplice comando per consultare offline (oppur eonline) le useflags

```
# less  /usr/portage/profiles/use*desc
```

oppure se piace l'interfaccia grafica , c'è ufed che permette di attivarle sia globalmente che localmente.

buona flaggata   :Mr. Green: 

oppure se cerchi una "use" particolare 

```
# cat /usr/portage/profiles/use*desc | grep -i <useflag>
```

PS : per quanto riguarda infostrada : https://www.miamammausalinux.org/2017/10/brickerwind-brickerbot-mette-ko-tutti-i-modem-in-fibra-di-wind/

 *Quote:*   

> BrickerBot cerca di penetrare nel sistema utilizzando degli attacchi brute force ed una volta loggatosi esegue una serie di comandi atti a “neutralizzare” il dispositivo, rendendolo di fatto un “mattone” (brick). BrickerBot circola in diverse versioni ma sostanzialmente esegue:
> 
>     una scrittura di dati random sulle memorie flash, per danneggiarle
> 
> limitano la connettività, rimuovono il gateway
> ...

 

non è che rientri in questa casistica ?

----------

